# Has anyone purchased a Precision Matthews 12x36 lathe?



## Philipintexas (Nov 22, 2012)

Specifically model -  *PM1236GT* --They are sold by Quality Machine Tools Co. in Pittsburg Pa. The lathe is advertised as being made in Taiwan. My question is, does the machine have a plaque attached to it that says "made in Taiwan" giving a model number and a serial number? I purchased one and the plaque had been removed from the machine leading me to believe it is of Chinese manufacture and falsely advertised. I have been trying nearly 6 months to get a replacement plaque to no avail.


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 22, 2012)

There is a Yahoo group for the PM branded machines you could try asking there, from the looks of them they are just the usual far eastern offereings painted blue & grey

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bluemachining/

J


----------



## lennardhme (Nov 22, 2012)

I bought a similar looking lathe [ AL 250G ] from Hare & forbes [ in Oz ] last week, expecting to spend the usual 6 months cleaning up , lapping gibs etc to get it to a decent workable condition.
After cleaning the protective gunk off the ways, steadies etc. I tried it out. Smooth as & could'nt find another thing to do. Had been adjusted perfectly, properly lubricated, & ready to go. I am most impressed. Mine is a metric unit with all gears installed - gear & 12 speed drive operated only by levers. 26mm through the headstock [ just over 1" ]
Only criticism is the difficulty in changing [ installing ] the chucks & faceplate - fingers arent as nimble as they used to be, but that can be fixed. Also it doesnt have  T slots on the crosslide but a plate can be made to fit on top for in line boring etc.
After a few hours running I replaced the gear box oils, which were clean with no 'bits' in it
The instruction manual & panel plates on the lathe appear to have been installed by the importer so I cant say whether it is made in china or not, but I havent seen a better finished piece of machinery from the East before.
My experience only.
cheers,
Leonard


----------



## ninefinger (Nov 22, 2012)

Philipintexas said:


> They are sold by Quality Machine Tools Co. in Pittsburg Pa. The lathe is advertised as being made in Taiwan. My question is, does the machine have a plaque attached to it that says "made in Taiwan" giving a model number and a serial number? I purchased one and the plaque had been removed from the machine leading me to believe it is of Chinese manufacture and falsely advertised. I have been trying nearly 6 months to get a replacement plaque to no avail.



I don't believe that they advertise them as made in Taiwan - I came very close to buying one and I was under no illusions that it was going to be made anywhere but China for the price I was paying.  I don't see "Made in Taiwan" anywhere on their web page http://machinetoolonline.com/PM1236.html  There are some Taiwan manufactured lathes but they are typically 13" and larger, plus 2 times the price (check out Grizzly's offerings for examples).  Is this a used lathe you are looking at or a new one?  

If its old enough it may have been made in Taiwan but I don't know how old it would have to be (made in 1980's?)

Mike


----------



## Philipintexas (Nov 22, 2012)

The following is a quote lifted from a message from Precision Machine Co. 
"Here is a bit of information on that PM-1236GT and PM-1340GT Line we offer. These machines are made in Taiwan, and are top of the line lathes as far as quality and fit and finish and everything."

I paid a higher price because I wanted better quality than the 2 Chinese lathes I had before. This is why I'd like to hear from someone who purchased this particular lathe.

If the above statement is a lie I'd like to be able to confirm  it.


----------



## brt (Nov 22, 2012)

Philipintexas said:


> The following is a quote lifted from a message from Precision Machine Co.
> "Here is a bit of information on that PM-1236GT and PM-1340GT Line we offer. These machines are made in Taiwan, and are top of the line lathes as far as quality and fit and finish and everything."
> 
> I paid a higher price because I wanted better quality than the 2 Chinese lathes I had before. This is why I'd like to hear from someone who purchased this particular lathe.
> ...


I got one about a year ago. Pretty happy with it, and the QMT post-sale service. It's the first machine I've owned, so I only have the Jet 1440 that I used at a makerspace to compare it to - and I think my machine is better.  Would be happy to answer more specific questions.


----------



## Sshire (Nov 23, 2012)

Call Matt (the owner of Precision Matthews). Very good guy. I had a few issues with my PM mill (out of warrenty) and he took care of things above and beyond.
Best
Stan


----------



## Philipintexas (Nov 23, 2012)

Sshire said:


> Call Matt (the owner of Precision Matthews). Very good guy. I had a few issues with my PM mill (out of warrenty) and he took care of things above and beyond.
> Best
> Stan


 

I have been dealing directly with him for almost 6 months to get missing accessories, so far I have nothing except excuses.


----------



## Philipintexas (Nov 23, 2012)

BRT: Is yours a PM1236GT? If so, does it have a plaque saying made in China or Taiwan, and where is the identifying plaque attached to the machine??  Thanks for the help.


----------



## pherdie (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd like to preface my response by admitting I don't have an answer to your original question but I would like to offer you some food for thought.

It would seem that the label stating made in Taiwan is important to you to verify your 'additional expenditure' for a better quality item was realized. Did the lathe you receive meet your expectations, or is it deficient/defective in some manner? If so, what is wrong other than the accessory issues previously mentioned? In essence, did you receive the type and quality of item you were seeking for the money you expended?

A label is just a label, and depending on who produced that label, may or not be truly representative of the object it is affixed to. Assuming your lathe is of Taiwan 'manufacture', it at least it uses Chinese castings and more probably uses Chinese finished sub-assemblies, relegating final fitting and assembly to Taiwan.

You probably also wouldn't know what company in Taiwan 'produced' the lathe. Perhaps the Taiwan producer couldn't/wouldn't build half as good a lathe as most Chinese companies. The Chinese can build good stuff, we just see most of the cheap bottom end stuff.

To put it simply, talk is cheap, it's the doin' that counts.

I wish you much enjoyment with your new lathe.


----------



## brt (Nov 24, 2012)

Philipintexas said:


> BRT: Is yours a PM1236GT? If so, does it have a plaque saying made in China or Taiwan, and where is the identifying plaque attached to the machine??  Thanks for the help.


Mine is labelled "PM 1236" and then the serial number and date of manufacture (8/2011).


----------



## Philipintexas (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks BRT. I understand that model is made in China, and the "GT" indicates Taiwan Mfgr.

PHERDIE: I will someday, or my heirs will, sell this lathe. It's a matter of trust and getting what I paid for. If you pay for a Mercedes, and after years of good service you go to sell it and find it's really a Ford, it's worth less, even though it works well. If I advertise it as being of higher quatily I want to be sure it is.


----------



## precisionmatthews (Dec 23, 2017)

Someone just asked about this thread and pointed it out, I see that it was posted over 5 years ago, but just want to reply to set everyone straight. Im not sure who originally posted it, so I can not look up what they have, but if we told you it was made in Taiwan, it absolutely is. And we did have the 1236GT back in the 2011/2012 timeframe. 

 If you have the model PM-1236-*T* (Or formerly called PM-1236GT)   This model is absolutely made in Taiwan, without a question. You can see this model here to compare with what you have: http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1236-t/
And a link to the manual is also attached here: http://www.precisionmatthews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/PM-1340GT-PM-1236T-11-10-17-V5.pdf 

 If you have the model PM-1236 (Without a T or GT at the end) That model is made in China, Not Taiwan. You can see that one here:  http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1236/

 There is no label on the machines from Taiwan that actually say the country of origin on it, so it wouldnt have been removed, it just does not say Taiwan on it.  But if it is the model PM-1236GT, or PM-1236T, it absolutely is made in Taiwan, without question. 

Just wanted to clear that up in this post.

 Thanks everyone!


----------



## precisionmatthews (Dec 23, 2017)

Also if the original poster needs anything just email us [email protected]


----------



## packrat (Dec 25, 2017)

http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1236-t/   I must say that looks like a real nice lathe....


----------

